# Ethereal / WireShark



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

All,

I have been telling some to use Ethereal to monitor network activity. Ethereal is now called WireShark and is available for download here: http://www.wireshark.org/ 

According to Cellus you have to go to the WireShark website not Ethereal to obtain the latest version.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## newhouse1390 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wireshark 0.99.4 Released

Oct 31, 2006 Wireshark 0.99.4 has been released. Security-related vulnerabilities in the HTTP, LDAP, XOT, WBXML, and MIME Multipart dissectors have been fixed. See the advisory for details.
This release adds VoIP call playback. It also simplifies the "OK" / "Apply" / "Cancel" behavior in many dialogs. If you're running a sufficiently capable version of Linux, you can now capture USB. AirPcap support has been updated.

For a complete list of changes, please refer to the 0.99.4 release notes. Official releases are available right now from the download page.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Since they want to push the new name WireShark, along with doing away with a bit of administrative hassle associated with the name change, wireshark.org is being updated over ethereal.com. I know it is a tad annoying - I still accidentally go to ethereal.com before realizing it.


----------

